# Subox mini



## Eequinox (17/12/15)

who has stock of the subox mini im looking for a decent price on 2 sets and batteries as well if possible and in Midrand or surrounds


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (17/12/15)

Vaperite in Bedfordview has both white and black in stock. PM me and I can give you a package deal on two kits and two batteries.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD (18/12/15)

We have plenty stock and also do a great bundle deal. 
Will include free shipping as well 
PM Me for details


----------

